# Belle's Reaction To Son Leaving Our House



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Everyone! When our oldest son comes over for a visit (few hours or sometimes 20 minute) if Belle does not see him physically drive away she literally goes nuts looking for him. He doesn't give her special treats, hold her for a long period of time, etc. Dogs just love him. Today our son left his truck here and had to go on
an errand in another vehicle. Belle is fine if I hold her in my lap. Other than this
she runs frantically in circles by the door looking for him. He may be gone for 4-5 hours today. How can I let Belle know he isn't here - I've tried taking her outside to look for him but that hasn't helped. I love her dearly but in case this ever comes up again what can I do. I can't hold her for 4-5 hours or at least I don't think that should need to be the case. Any ideas would greatly be appreciated. The only other alternative I can think of is having him park his truck a block away and that's a bit much. Thanks! Jackie & Belle


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Jun 8 2005, 11:15 AM
> *When Belle runs frantically around, perhaps just ignore the behaviour.  Then she might see it is not biggie him leaving.
> 
> Or better yet divert her attention to something else while he leaves.  Throw some treats over the floor so she has to sniff and search that would keep her occupied while he went out the door
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70573*


[/QUOTE]
I had to think about your advice for a bit but you are right on target. At this point
diverting her attention with a toy or treat lasts for as long as I am interacting with her with treats or playing with the toy with her. When she first did this we thought it was cute







From there Belle just knew that behaving so frantically keeps us engaged with her for long periods of time. I should know better from having raised my children, nothing is cute if it is not appropriate behaviour that you want continued. Now Belle will need to learn that this no longer gets her what she enjoys. A simple goodbye and then it's back to life as usual. Thanks for pointing out to me what was obvious. If I really stopped reacting to her being frantic she would stop being frantic. Thanks MomtwoMaltmuffins. ~ Jackie


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww that is kind of cute.







Belle must really love him. SOrry can't think of any ideas off right now.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey just loves my daughter's boyfriend. She shows off for him everytime he comes over. I think this little dog would go home with him if she could. I keep telling her "that is your sister's boyfriend, not yours." These little ones are such silly little creatures. 
I would just ignore her when she does this.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Jun 8 2005, 03:07 PM
> *Lacey just loves my daughter's boyfriend.  She shows off for him everytime he comes over.  I think this little dog would go home with him if she could.  I keep telling her "that is your sister's boyfriend, not yours."  These little ones are such silly little creatures.
> I would just ignore her when she does this.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70656*


[/QUOTE]
Yep! The laugh's on me. Belle really worked this one well. Thank goodness it is the only "cute" reaction she has gotten away with. She would go anywhere with my son and I don't want to know how long it would be before she would want to come back, she's that nutso about him We don't know why but he gets this response from all the dogs in our entire family and he really doesn't encourage it. She will be getting ignored when the next time rolls around. I just pray that she doesn't carry on for hours wearing herself and us out before she gets it into her pretty little head that NOPE, doesn't work anymore! Whichever way it goes we brought it on ourselves. I do feel bad for Belle that she has to go through this, so I KNOW I won't be thinking anything I don't want to see ongoing is cute ever again.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Jackie, I'm glad to see you posting again! I'm glad to hear that Belle is doing well, apparently. Did you ever get the liver shunt situation under control... I was concerned about her when all that was going on and have thought of you both often since that time....


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jun 8 2005, 04:15 PM
> *Jackie, I'm glad to see you posting again! I'm glad to hear that Belle is doing well, apparently. Did you ever get the liver shunt situation under control... I was concerned about her when all that was going on and have thought of you both often since that time....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70666*


[/QUOTE]
Yes, Belle is doing well.







She had some more blood work done back in
February as she was showing symptoms that appeared to be related to liver shunt but nothing showed up in her blood work and she's been fine. It's great to be back
posting again. I really miss it. However Belle isn't the only one with a discipline problem. It seems when I get on the forum I can't discipline myself to just a short time each day - it turns into an almost all day on and off again addiction. A very
pleasant one though. It's great to hear from you and thanks for asking about Belle.







Jackie & Belle


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maltese Adora-Belle+Jun 8 2005, 08:23 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Belle is doing well.







She had some more blood work done back in
February as she was showing symptoms that appeared to be related to liver shunt but nothing showed up in her blood work and she's been fine. It's great to be back
posting again. I really miss it. However Belle isn't the only one with a discipline problem. It seems when I get on the forum I can't discipline myself to just a short time each day - it turns into an almost all day on and off again addiction. A very
pleasant one though. It's great to hear from you and thanks for asking about Belle.







Jackie & Belle
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70697
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh, that is just great news!!! I am so glad she is doing well....


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

1. Have him say goodbye to her simply and calmly. "Bye Belle" and she can watch him walk out the door. Don't make a big deal about it.

2. If she gets frantic, crate her or leash her to you and give her a good chew toy. Ignore the frantic behavior and don't reward her for it by coddling her and giving her attention. Other distractions like going for a walk are also a good idea.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jun 8 2005, 07:06 PM
> *1. Have him say goodbye to her simply and calmly. "Bye Belle" and she can watch him walk out the door. Don't make a big deal about it.
> 
> 2. If she gets frantic, crate her or leash her to you and give her a good chew toy. Ignore the frantic behavior and don't reward her for it by coddling her and giving her attention. Other distractions like going for a walk are also a good idea.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70751*


[/QUOTE]
Thank you Jackie. I am going to try taking her for a walk and see how that works. I tried crating her earlier today and she continued to carry on. I didn't like the idea of her carrying on in her crate as she never has before. That's why I
was thinking the exercise pen with her toys and being ignored would be good. I like the idea of taking her for a walk first to see if that works. If not, then the exercise pen is just as good as being crated??? Or leash her to me with a good chew toy?? I just want to be sure to do it right. ~ Jackie


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie does the same thing to me I have been told when I leave. My parents have to deal with it. I even say "goodbye" to kodie and he still acts this way. 







He has issues with having to be with me 24/7


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I think the pen would be fine.


----------

